# Debugger sous gdb



## shub2 (30 Octobre 2011)

J'essaie d'écrire un programme et il  plante un peu toujours au même endroit, ou au même moment mais je n'arrive pas à localiser où dans le programme précisément.

J'ai donc importé les outils de développements Apple par l'APPleStore (*gratuit*) et là j'ai par exemple 'make' et 'gdb' sous Unix.


Gdb permet de debugger en mettant des breakpoints dans l'exécutable désassemblé, mais ça fait longtemps que je l'ai pas utilisé et je sais plus comment on fait.
Il y a quelqu'un ici qui connaît un manuel (français ou anglais) expliquant bien et simplement gdb  et son maniement ?
merci d'avance


----------



## ntx (30 Octobre 2011)

Ce n'est pas plus facile en passant par Xcode ? 

Et pour un tutoriel en français, deux secondes sur Google te donnent plein de réponses, à commencer par celle-ci.


----------



## shub2 (30 Octobre 2011)

ntx a dit:


> Ce n'est pas plus facile en passant par Xcode ?
> 
> Et pour un tutoriel en français, deux secondes sur Google te donnent plein de réponses, à commencer par celle-ci.



Ça y est ! 'gdb' et 'make' sont livrés avec le package: je les ai . J'utilise *gdb 6.3.5* sur MAc OS X et je voudrais l'employer comme debugger pour créer des applis en C++ ou Objective-C.
J'ai fait de l'assembleur, il y a longtemps mais je m'en souviens un peu.

 J'essaie de m'entraîner sur des programmes pré-existants pour apprendre les principales commandes.
 Lorsqu'on lance gdb, la commande ====>(gdb) apropos br  donne les principales commandes, comme mettre des breakpoints , les enlever, l'exécution du programme  step by step, dumper les variables et les registres etc. etc.

J'essaie de m'entraîner sur un programme déjà existant.

Quelqu'un aurait fait un programme simple dans ces langages que je puisse m'entraîner avec, si ça ne le gêne pas bien sûr ? Ils sont malins chez Apple , ils te demandent ta carte de crédit pour te pousser à la consommation.

J'utilise *gdb 6.3.5* sur MAc OS X et je voudrais l'employer comme debugger pour créer des applis en C++ ou Objective-C.
J'ai fait de l'assembleur, il y a longtemps mais je m'en souviens un peu.

 J'essaie de m'entraîner sur des programmes pré-existants pour apprendre les principales commandes.
 Lorsqu'on lance *gdb*, la commande ====>(gdb) apropos br  donne les principales commandes, comme mettre des breakpoints , les enlever, l'exécution du programme  step by step, dumper les variables et les registres etc. etc.

J'essaie de m'entraîner sur un programme déjà existant.

Quelqu'un aurait fait un programme simple dans ces langages que je puisse m'entraîner avec, si ça ne le gêne pas bien sûr ? Ou quelqu'un connaîtrait quelqu'un qui connaît quelqu'un qui en aurait fait un ?


----------



## Larme (31 Octobre 2011)

Pourquoi on est dans le forum _Unix, Linux & Open Source_ ?


----------



## bompi (31 Octobre 2011)

Parce que _gdb_ et _make_, c'est assez unixien, je suppose, pour un utilisateur de Mac "normal". Mais un forum développement aurait convenu aussi bien.


----------

